# "Grease" 2007 Revival Rights?



## Chris Chapman (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey all.

We're exploring doing "Grease" next year and Samuel French is not answering some of our questions adequately. 

The 2007 Broadway Revival incorporated music from the movie and made some changes to scenes and dialog. 

Anyone how has recently produced this show, are the 2007 Changes in the current book/music? Or is it the old standard. French's listing on the show has "Grease" and "Grease School Edition" (no smoking, drinking and the Rizzo/Knickie Pregancy subplot and "There are Worse Things I Could Do" are cut.) with no mention of the revival.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 1, 2011)

For a twenty dollar charge they will send you a preusal script. It is a nonrefundable charge but you get a script and a score. The score is not complete, simply portions but then you can keep it. They mail you the script and email the score.


----------



## urban79 (Jun 1, 2011)

I just did a production of this at my school. We did the school version (not my choice) but I ordered both scripts for myself. Sam French does NOT provide scripts with the rental - they are purchased separately and so can be kept (they're about $7-8 and can be ordered many places online. Neither script included the revival opening (which featured the beach scene from the movie), the song Grease, You're the One that I want, Sandy, and Hopelessly Devoted. Afaik the revival is not availalbe, but if you find out differently, please let me know!

Chris

P.S. If you actually decide to do Grease, the rental score is a horrendous photocopy - the quality is worse than anything I've ever seen. Buy a copy of the vocal score for your music director - it is invaluable!


mstaylor said:


> For a twenty dollar charge they will send you a preusal script. It is a nonrefundable charge but you get a script and a score. The score is not complete, simply portions but then you can keep it. They mail you the script and email the score.


----------



## techno89 (Jun 1, 2011)

I dreaded the script I got for The Wiz from Sam French, could they make it any more impossible to distinguish lines? Terrible books for cueing


----------

